# SYS WEB Professionell?



## Zieten (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit neuestem auch einen Webserver.

Nur kann ich den kaum bedienen, z.B. mir Subdomains mit Hilfe von SYS WEB einrichten. Mein Hoster ist nicht in der Lage mir dabei verständliche Hilfe zu leisten, er wird wohl denken: Was für ein !.

Nach heutigem umfangreichem Googlen, habe ich bislang keine Anleitung dafür gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Spacemonkey (4. Oktober 2003)

Meinst du mit Webserver einen Root-Server?
Oder einen Server daheim?


----------



## Zieten (4. Oktober 2003)

Einen Rootserver wahrscheinlich?! Hab keinen Schimmer von den Fachbegriffen, besser gesagt ist mein erster gewagter Versuch damit.

Hier ist der Hoster:

Webspace Servive


----------



## Zieten (4. Oktober 2003)

Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Oktober 2003)

Siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120744.html

Server kündigen und Webspace mieten. Oder professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen (ca. 50-100 Euro / Stunde).

Nicht administrierte Server stellen eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit dar (s. Suchfunktion).

// closed


----------

